# Wild pig



## Whitetail Freak

Buddy just called and is stalking a huge pig.


----------



## junkman

If he gets him please post some pictures up in the feral pig section.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

junkman said:


> If he gets him please post some pictures up in the feral pig section.


Pig down!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Whitetail Freak said:


> Pig down!


Sweet!


----------



## Oger

A deb a deb adeb.....thats all folks!


----------



## Scottygvsu

Whitetail Freak said:


> Pig down!


Awesome! Looking forward to some pics


----------



## Gobblerman

Great let's see the pics!


----------



## Whitetail Freak

He's probably still dragging it, he said big pig.


----------



## bucksrus

Oger said:


> A deb a deb adeb.....thats all folks!


Lol!


----------



## fishinfanatic19

what county? that's awesome, lets see some pics!!!!!!


----------



## junkman

Awesome,I'm looking forward to the pictures and the story.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

I got pics but my phone wont let me on this website for some reason, I'll post when it works. Its a dandy pig. big ole tusks.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

I went and seen it in person. Kent cty.


----------



## Whitetail Freak




----------



## Scottygvsu

That's awesome! Big props to your buddy for taking him out.


----------



## junkman

So whats the story on this thing.Give some details.


----------



## jr-ski

Ok, I just saw this on fb. Bow hunters of mi group, private farm land, guy had never seen any hogs in the area before. Just came along... on the wrong day. Solo pig.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

junkman said:


> So whats the story on this thing.Give some details.


Not much of a story, it was hanging out in a little pothole on private property. He seen it, called me asked if it's ok to shoot, I told him to shoot it, he stalked within 30 yds and shot it. It was laying down sunning himself, about 200 lb dressed male. Hes a good friend of mine and is a member on this site. He hunts 2 miles from me and I got a pic of one 2 yrs ago that I posted on this site. I also seen one hunting about 5 yrs ago.


----------



## laserstraight

That is cool!


----------



## jr-ski

Way cool.


----------



## Liver and Onions

jps said:


> It looks like a potbellied pig, yes. speculating on how long ago it "became feral" is almost impossible from that picture alone.......
> ...........


I'll guess since last winter. Maybe they could survive a winter in an area with a lot of bird feeders, but I think he would have gotten shot or taken in last winter if on the loose.

L & O


----------



## Nostromo

jps said:


> I beg to differ: with such a fine pig (perhaps acorn fed?) I would vote for cured ham and hard salami hehehe


Might be OK.


----------



## cpt.lipripper

Nostromo said:


> Might be OK.


Hey people I'm the one that shoot the pig thanks for the likes everyone not something u see walking threw the woods everyday as soon as the meet market lets me no how much it weighted I'll post it and I got some friends sending me more pics soon as they come threw I'll throw them up


----------



## Whitetail Freak

cpt.lipripper said:


> Hey people I'm the one that shoot the pig thanks for the likes everyone not something u see walking threw the woods everyday as soon as the meet market lets me no how much it weighted I'll post it and I got some friends sending me more pics soon as they come threw I'll throw them up


Dude you shoot all the cool ****. Go to the habitat deer forum under thread took ten years, check out my deer pics.


----------



## junkman

cpt.lipripper said:


> Hey people I'm the one that shoot the pig thanks for the likes everyone not something u see walking threw the woods everyday as soon as the meet market lets me no how much it weighted I'll post it and I got some friends sending me more pics soon as they come threw I'll throw them up


Congrats on harvesting the pig.


----------



## WildlifeNate

Whitetail Freak said:


> View attachment 193490


_That's a potbelly pig, they taste like shoe leather. _


----------



## Nostromo

WildlifeNate said:


> _That's a potbelly pig, they taste like shoe leather. _


Well that's not good news. That you've had to eat shoe leather I mean. lol


----------



## Seanympho

that is an awesome piggy.great job and can anyone say bacon!


----------



## Thirty pointer

Nostromo said:


> Well that's not good news. That you've had to eat shoe leather I mean. lol


That's a line my dad used on us just be grateful you don't have to eat shoe leather .He was a kid in the depression .


----------



## randall729

Congratulations. Lucky you got him before he got you. A hunter in North Carolina was severely injured took him 5 years to get his hog that hurt him very badly. The hog was 500 pounds. The potential for these hogs is great and we should control the problem NOW. Hopefully the wolves and cougars in the state will help in the matter as feral hogs are mostly nocturnal animals from what I know.


----------

